# Hot water light turning on when pulling a shot



## Paulb (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi

i just purchased a service kit for my v1 Silvia. First I changed the 3 thermostats and everything was working fine after that. (I was having problems with one of the stats) 
I then replaced the group head gasket, that also was straight forward. 
but now when I press the coffee button the hot water light also turns on. 
Everything seems to be working fine, but the light is not correct, it is possible some water got into the wiring when I was clear around the group head, I couldn't see and evidence of water but that is the only thing I can think it could be. 
Had anyone any ideas what it could be?

thanks

p


----------



## LukeH998 (Apr 24, 2020)

Paulb said:


> Hi
> 
> i just purchased a service kit for my v1 Silvia. First I changed the 3 thermostats and everything was working fine after that. (I was having problems with one of the stats)
> I then replaced the group head gasket, that also was straight forward.
> ...


 Hi Paul. Sorry, can't help on your issue (but it does sound electrical), but where did you get the service kit from? I have a V2 I want to service, but the kit I've found is £25 plus postage for a few orings and tubing....


----------

